# intru suflet



## rhsandlpf

Hi, could someone please tell me what "a ta intru suflet" means?
Thanks very much.


----------



## Jennee

'Intru suflet' is a more archaic phrase. I would translate that as 'yours, in soul' (as in 'my soul is yours').


----------



## aurette

rhsandlpf said:


> Hi, could someone please tell me what "a ta intru suflet" means?
> Thanks very much.


 
Hi, 
this looks like an archaic form indeed, but the entire phrase still seems very strange. Perhaps it would help if you could tell us if you read this in a book or how you got to read this.
Thanks


----------



## Woland

It's not necessarilly an archaic form,I believe it's a religious form,like ''Intru Duhul Sfint'' and so on


----------



## taylortina

Hum, its a poetical form mostly and it means "I'm yours with all my soul", that she belongs to him...


----------

